# Éditer des .txt



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

Jutilise souvent notes sur Mac qui créer des .txt 
avec quoi Je peux les editer sur iPhone ou iPad sans devoir les exporter importer dans un autre format ?

merci


----------



## Garkam (16 Novembre 2020)

Slt,
Avec Note sur iPhone et iPad non ???


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

Non justement
essaye d’ouvrir un txt dans iCloud Drive , tu vas le lire mais pas l’éditer
et même si tu fais partager avec notes il va être en fichier attaché dans notes mais il louvre pas
notes à son propre format qui n’est pas txt

il y a des trucs comme good reader mais c’est une usine à gaz qui veut tout faire


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Slt,
> Avec Note sur iPhone et iPad non ???


Non ce ne sont pas des txt et en plus notes c’est en circuit fermes
apple peut pas tout simplement permettre un format aussi simple et universel que txt ?

je veux pas notes , je veux pouvoir ouvrir un txt avec n’importe quoi car à part iOS tout le lit et lecrit en natif


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

J’ai trouve
easyedittext on ouvre et modifie sans changer le format 
tout simple et sans doute trop simple pour Apple


----------



## Garkam (16 Novembre 2020)

eckri a dit:


> Non ce ne sont pas des txt et en plus notes c’est en circuit fermes
> apple peut pas tout simplement permettre un format aussi simple et universel que txt ?
> 
> je veux pas notes , je veux pouvoir ouvrir un txt avec n’importe quoi car à part iOS tout le lit et lecrit en natif


Effectivement (je ne m'en souvenais plus !!!)
J'avais créé un raccourci pour ça


----------



## eckri (16 Novembre 2020)

easyedittext  je viens juste de trouver
parfait *****
et une fois le premier txt ouvert avec ca devient l app par defaut on ouvre aussitot


----------

